# Ferrari World



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Have you been to Ferrari World? I heard that the tickets are priced at Aed250/- not sure if it's worth the trouble of driving down there. What do you guys think?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

short version: it is not worth it.

long version: it really is not worth it.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Really? I wanted to go but I was hoping someone would tell me if it's worth the money. I don't even know what they have there!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Really? I wanted to go but I was hoping someone would tell me if it's worth the money. I don't even know what they have there!


4

I believe its a Ferrari museum no?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe but I think it's a theme park too where you get to ride a Ferrari (well a bumper car that looks like one!)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ok I haven't been but what I heard from two different sources, is that there are only two rides for adults, one of them has a 2 hour long queue, the other one has no queue, but is not worth it, and the rest are baby rides. One of my colleagues went and she said she paid 190 only though, although the tickets are advertised at 250.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> ok I haven't been but what I heard from two different sources, is that there are only two rides for adults, one of them has a 2 hour long queue, the other one has no queue, but is not worth it, and the rest are baby rides. One of my colleagues went and she said she paid 190 only though, although the tickets are advertised at 250.


I guess I know what Ill be doing in UAE on one of those absolutely boring days when there is simply nothing else left to do... yawn. Doesnt sound much of an exciting place to be honest.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

now that IS a rip off! I thought there would actually be some decent adult rides! Glad I didn't waste money on that piece of crap. Sounds like Ferrari world of the 80s, looks great, rides like crap


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nope, I've no plans to go myself  guys at work wanted to go for our last year's outing together but since I am the organizer I rented a yacht instead


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh you mean that deal from Gonabit or Cobone?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

same company but slightly bigger yacht.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dizzy you are right. The tickets were priced at Aed190/- as the high speed rillercoaster was not operating. The main attraction for adults in there is the high speed roller coaster and the Ferrari simulator. In any case I would drop by to check it out sometime.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Dizzy you are right. The tickets were priced at Aed190/- as the high speed rillercoaster was not operating. The main attraction for adults in there is the high speed roller coaster and the Ferrari simulator. In any case I would drop by to check it out sometime.


problem with ferrari simulator is that when i went there it was like 5 in the evening i think and the earliest time i could do it was like 11pm because there's a huge line for it and you have to make a reservation beforehand etc, high speed roller coaster was operating though but free fall wasn't operating and they had no ETA on that.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ooh Ferrari World,

Went there during Eid.

The simulators are excellent and if you go there early then you can comfortably get on them.

The rest of the rides are pretty much exhibition rides really, nothing too strenuous but the Formula Rossa (worlds fastest rollercoaster) is the craziest ride I've ever been on.

I've been on some awesome rides but the Formula Rossa is easily the best and physically an experience worth doing. (not for the faint hearted. Also I'm 6'4 and barely managed to fit, if you're taller than me, or for example someone who is overweight, then you may well be turned away. (I almost got turned away because my height was an obstacle and had to contort myself slightly for the safety bar to engage properly).

It gets busy in the evening to go for midday and you'll be fine.

Finally, if you can afford it, get the VIP tickets. The park looked pretty empty but the queues are frustratingly long and when you wait an hour for a minor ride, and it's not even that good, you're better off with VIP so you can try everything, and at worst go on Formula Rossa a couple of times.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL trust the Middle East to ruin everything with VIP tickets. That just means ordinary folk have to wait longer and longer for a ride. Should rename it to VICC, Very Insolent Cash Cow


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Vvip*

There was a time when I used to think VIP tickets were for government officials and members of the ruling family or diplomats etc. But yes realized later that you could get ahead of everyone else by paying a lot more. Easy money.;-)


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well you get the same thing in the UK with Alton Towers, where you can get 'Fast Track' tickets (which is the same thing really).

So it's not all too different from here.

Then again Alton towers is part of the Tussaud's group, which was owned by DIC who still have shares in them.

Hmm, not too different at all


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Wow.. So Ferrari World's really not worth it..!!! Thanks for saving the bucks everyone...!!


----------

